

Coverage of the "Microsoft Surface" on Hacker News - ColinWright

In case you hadn't noticed, Microsoft has announced some hardware.  There are a few posts already about it here on HN, and I thought I'd provide a cross-reference of them for you.<p><pre><code>    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4118122
    Microsoft Expected to Introduce Tablet
    (nytimes.com)  
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121266
    Windows 8 tablet 
    (cnn.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128906
    Live from Microsoft's 'major announcement' event
    (theverge.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128994
    Live from Microsoft's mystery press conference in Los Angeles
    (engadget.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129122
    New Microsoft Surface tablet announced 
    (theverge.com) 
    
    Discussion-&#62; http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129125
                 Microsoft Introduces New "Surface" Tablet
                (microsoft.com)  
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129134
    Microsoft's new Windows 8 Tablet: "Welcome to Microsoft Surface."
    (microsoft.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129154
    Microsoft Announces Surface: New Family of PCs for Windows
    (microsoft.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129179
    Microsoft's Surface Tablet Official Video
    (youtube.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129556
    Hands on with Microsoft Surface 
    (theverge.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129563
    Microsoft Breaks The Cool Barrier 
    (mikecanex.wordpress.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129798
    Microsoft’s Surface Tablet Takes On Apple’s iPad
    (allthingsd.com) 
    
    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130556
    Microsoft drops "Surface," its tablet product to go head-to-head with iPad
    (eweek.com) 

    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130731
    Last night's Microsoft Surface
    (Tablet) Keynote (Full MP4 Video) (ms-studiosmedia.com)</code></pre>
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4118122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121266>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128906>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128994>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129125> <\- Discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129154>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129179>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129556>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129563>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130556>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130731>

